# Replacement handles for Spheros (8K & 14k)



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Bantam1 (or anyone else who can answer):

I have a 8000FA and 14000FA that I would like to upgrade the handle. I love the reels, but the small square handle just hurts my hand. I have read the Stella handle will work, but that is a bit outside my budget. 

Are there any other models that I can swap out?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Stella FA handles are the only ones that will work. The new FB model grips are almost identical to the FA models.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the response. Which part # stella handle will work on each Spheros?

If you have any input into product development, you might mention the handle issue. I know a lot of guys who fish these reels, and love them, but I have yet to meet or hear of anyone who likes the square handle.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

On the 14000, the Saragosa handle works fine and is a little cheaper than the Stella. Nice upgrade. Someone at Shimano checked it for me before I bought it


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

RD 8571 for the 8000 and RD 8356 for the 14000.

Honestly I do not hear that many complaints about the handles on the Spheros but I will pass this info over.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Fair enough, but all the tuna and jig fishermen who use them are always trying to upgrade them. Of course, this could be an intentional marketing decision. If the handle on the Spheros was as good as the Stella, maybe they would not sell as many Stellas.:biggrin:

Thanks for the numbers. Appreciate it.

Brian


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

I love the spheros models, but think the handle design isnt useful for fighting big game with them. The spheros fits this working mans budget appropriately, or else it would be stellas


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Bantam,
I have three spheros, love the reels, but I to, dont like the handle... I think that same feeling is mutual by most that I have ever met that I've personally talked to about them..

For those reading, 
1. If you find a place here on the net that has aftermarket or upgraded handles that will fit for sale, please post the url...

2. Heres a bit of a UPGRADE.... The only one Ive done so far on ALL MINE is the carbon tx washers from smooth drag and cals grease

3. Heres a more expensive intensive upgrade, but I guess if I was going to spend that kind of money plus the cost of the reel, I would go the next step up on the reel instead. intensive upgrade and picture of parts

Where could I find that bearing to replace my bushings... wonder if the bushing would be the same in the 12000fa also









Thanks,
Hog


----------

